# Hello all from Lizz Aquarian



## LizzAquarian (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello all!

I'm a former journalist turned fiction writer from the southern mountains of North Carolina. I'm on the search for likeminded writers who need help troubleshooting storylines, navigating around plot problems, and general brainstorming. I have found myself here with the goal of meeting fellow writers who, like me, need some help with their work. I hope this is a fun foray into the online community. I'm happy to make friends and join what seems to be a respected and active fellowship of folks! 

I was a published poet at 14 (it was as dark and angsty as you can imagine). I also hold accolades in the arena of journalism under the North Carolina Press Association.
I'm currently chipping away at a modern fantasy thriller, although I enjoy genres like paranormal romance, horror, high-fantasy and more. In addition to chasing down the characters in my head, I have an active toddler named Klaus.:love_heart:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, Lizz. I think you'll find us to be a very active bunch here 

Anyway, once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here to help with any writing needs you may have.

So look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us :grin:


----------



## LizzAquarian (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome! I've been searching for a group like this. One of my goals is to create Google Hangout or Skype session that can serve as a writers workshop of sorts. It will take time and organization, but perhaps this is something I could gain guidance on. Unless ya'll already hold such meetings.


----------



## musichal (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello Liz!  Welcome to WF;  we look forward to reading your critiques, and seeing some examples of your own style in the future.  Look around the site, there are several forums you may enjoy.  Various contests are fun, instructive and assure multiple critiques.  Check out the genre forums you cited.  The workshops, which are not available to search engines, but members only, invite critique for work posted there, and it also sounds as though you might want to look into the Beta readers' forum.  We look forward to getting to know you, have fun.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 12, 2015)

I swear we've met before... 

Welcome to the forum! It's nice to have a former journalist with us. 

Modern fantasy, huh? Awesome, someone who has similar tastes. Are you a fan of urban fantasy, and if so, what books have you read? 

Toddlers are adorable and it's amazing to see them have such bizarre behaviours but at the same time, show bits of personality. Great age for kids.


----------



## LizzAquarian (Jun 12, 2015)

Guy,

I'm a fan of works by Dianna Love and Sherrilyn Kenyon. I went through a hardcore Fae phase too, if you can imagine such a thing is ...well..a thing.  My little man, Klaus, is a hoot. I call him my cherub baby. I swear I made him all by myself. He looks exactly like his mother: curly headed, fair skin, striking eyes. I swear I didn't procreate, I just replicate LOL


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 13, 2015)

LizzAquarian said:


> Guy,
> 
> I'm a fan of works by Dianna Love and Sherrilyn Kenyon. I went through a hardcore Fae phase too, if you can imagine such a thing is ...well..a thing.



I noticed that a lot of urban fantasy writers are females writing about tough women protagonist who live fantastical lives. I wonder if it's an actual trend.



LizzAquarian said:


> My little man, Klaus, is a hoot. I call him my cherub baby. I swear I made him all by myself. He looks exactly like his mother: curly headed, fair skin, striking eyes. I swear I didn't procreate, I just replicate LOL



Hey! That goes against the rules for mammalian reproduction! You send him back until he gets another pair of chromosomes! 

Yeah, some people have those genes where their kids look exactly like them, it's bizarre. I know a couple where the one is an albino man and the other a Chinese-Portuguese woman. You'd figure the kids would have some pigment or thicker hair, but noooooope.


----------



## LizzAquarian (Jun 13, 2015)

I think you are right about the trend. For me it all started with Buffy.....I am sure it is a familiar tale for many a female writer. I am testing the LGBT waters with mine as far as main and supporting characters.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 13, 2015)

Welcome, Lizz. Can I call you Lizard?


----------



## LizzAquarian (Jun 13, 2015)

Lady lizard will suffice


----------



## TKent (Jun 13, 2015)

Lady Lizard, welcome to WF   We're building in Asheville, NC so I hope to someday be a writer in the North Carolina mountains  The house that was originally supposed to be done in October is now slated for February. Oh well  I am looking forward to getting to know you better!


----------

